# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С v7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения ред.1.3

## BZ_

Где можно качнуть эту прогу. ПЛЗ скиньте ссылку

----------

